# 3/8" vs 1/2" water cooling-tube size



## booksacool1

I'm looking to put together a closed loop water cooling system, with CPU and possibly GPU.
I've been researching tube sizes, and haven't been able to come to a clear choice. Heres what I've discovered so far

1/2" 
+Generally higher performance
+overall more water flow
+more 1/2" plugs on rads/pumps etc then 3/8"
-blocks case airflow much more then 3/8"
-increased sidewards pressure on sockets/components caused by less flexibility
-larger curves, i.e. higher chance of kinking
-Physically larger

3/8"
+Easier to bend
+higher case airflow
+Ironicly higher performance on some waterblocks then 1/2" caused by higher speed water acting as a nozzle over cpu core
+less sidewards strain on components
-overall less waterflow
-less pumps/rads support 3/8"

Based upon that, I would say they are both pretty equal, so what should I use? :4-dontkno


----------



## 2ply

That's a... tough choice to be honest.

Just from that, the first thing that comes to mind is, is your case large enough for 1/2? The point about 3/8 and actual higher water moving capability sometimes is pretty good. 

Tough to say, I'd go with whichever is cheaper, personally, but it's your call really.


----------



## Rx79394

Well Is you case big enough for 1/2 cause I would do that one if my case had no bends and that one for sure or close to it won't leak but it is up to you. Good Luck :sayyes:


----------



## booksacool1

2ply said:


> That's a... tough choice to be honest.
> 
> Just from that, the first thing that comes to mind is, is your case large enough for 1/2? The point about 3/8 and actual higher water moving capability sometimes is pretty good.
> 
> Tough to say, I'd go with whichever is cheaper, personally, but it's your call really.


3/8" will not move more water then 1/2", just the water travels faster (but less water overall) . One review I was looking at showed lower CPU temps on 3/8" then 1/2" with the same waterblock, presumably because of a greater "nozzle" effect over the cpu core. 

Anyway, looking at my case, its probably not going to accommodate unkinked 1/2", so looks like I'm definitely going with 3/8". And 3/8" tubing is cheaper 
Thanks for your suggestions


----------

